# What kind of fish to put in a 5 gallon aquarium



## revmattchoo (Jan 5, 2009)

What kind of fish would be good to put in a 5 gallon aquarium? Are there any fish that would be ok with 2 otocincluses that are already in there?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a 6G housing a betta and otos. I added the betta AFTER the otos. They are just fine with each others company.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

I agree with kymmie, a beta would be a good fit for a 5G


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

a few neon tetras maybe some ghost shrimp and snails. You could add ONE and only ONE dwarf puffer, or like other people have suggested a betta. some guppies would be nice in there, and would get along perfectly with tetras and ghost shrimp and snails, but if it isn't heavily planted I would say only 2 or three guppies and 10 shrimp.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

i posed a qestion in a simalar vein a while back in relation to a spare 5g and i went with.......dwarf frogs,there great im glad i got 1(the shop only had 1 left) but a 5g is fine for a pair and a few smaller snail species(nerite,ramshorn)


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Snails.:mrgreen:


----------



## revmattchoo (Jan 5, 2009)

I ended up going with a crown-fin betta to go with the 2 oto's. Thanks for your input.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Good choice!! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY! Another betta owner!


----------

